# Another HIN nissan meet



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

Since it went so well last year, i am going to organize another one. I want some opinions again. I am looking to do this again on the day of HIN, which is June 14th this year. I am looking at tentative times of starting at the Bass Pro shop around 2:00pm and leaving the lot at 4:00pm to give us an hour to get down I-drive thru all that frickin traffic to make it to HIN at 5:00pm when it opens up (if its same time as last year). That will give us 2 hours of "meet and greet" time to see all the nissan. This went pretty well last year, so i might as well try it again.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Please email me the info on this...My car isnt that great but I wouldnt mind going to see all of the cars and HIN (I dont even know what that is)
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *Please email me the info on this...My car isnt that great but I wouldnt mind going to see all of the cars and HIN (I dont even know what that is)
> [email protected]
> Thanks *


 Hey no problem, as soon as i get final details i email you and post them. HIN is Hot Import Nights which is a pretty big import event. Smaller than Nopi nationals, but still fun and it's indoors.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, they're doing HIN again on I-drive? I'm down (now that I know the route). We need to be more organized this time. and maybe meet earlier/get to HIN earlier. Last time, everyone left the Bass Pro Shop at different times, small groups, we got cought in bad traffic and we ended up parking in a parking garage across the street. The setup pissed me off, I ended up getting in the wrong lane last time and I had to circle around. Cars were at a standstill as we were herded through 5 city blocks. When I left, the parking garage charged me something like $6 and I only had about $4.50 on me. The lady was too stupid to just let me pass with $4.50, so I had to just sit there for 10 minutes to fill out a mail in form.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what date i could show off my 95 auto the beast


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah I remember that 97GA, that sucked. we should try to keep that in mind. Hell I might just ride up from tampa just for the nissan meet cause HIN last year sucked. Good call on the meet cricket. One other thing... why not try and do something for NOPI racewars on may 17th and 18th. it will be a better event, it's sooner, and it would be better atmosphere to chill with fellow nissan owners while actually at the event and not just b4 it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, I might join you on the drive from Tampa, I'm only in Orlando for school, so this summer, I'll be right here in Safety Harbor.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

sounds good so far


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *yeah I remember that 97GA, that sucked. we should try to keep that in mind. Hell I might just ride up from tampa just for the nissan meet cause HIN last year sucked. Good call on the meet cricket. One other thing... why not try and do something for NOPI racewars on may 17th and 18th. it will be a better event, it's sooner, and it would be better atmosphere to chill with fellow nissan owners while actually at the event and not just b4 it. *


 sorry i just saw this, i'm deployed to the field in a joint exercise with the af and army so i wouldnt be able to make the nopi. I'm still working out the details but we are looking to hold it at one of the nissan dealerships right there in orlando. the problem is finding one to agree to it that has a big enough lot for it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, I updated my sig. I hope others will do the same so we can make this a big event.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Where is this going on at?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

in Orlando on International Drive. The Bass pro shop has a big parking lot on I-drive where we'll meet up, then we will move down to the convention center (same road). I suggest we leave for HIN a lot earlier than we did last time so we may actually get some decient parking. Also, bring about $10 just incase you get stuck in a parking garage. Those garages charge like 1.50/hr or something like that.

I will be coming from Safety Harbor this time. If anyone in the St. Pete/Tampa area wants to join up, I know how to get there. PM me if you want to meet up in Tampa or something.

BTW, what is the actual address of the Bass Pro Shop? I will prolly find it easily once I get on I-drive, but this is a big road and I'd like a number.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

hey ill go i already went last time and it wasnt bad.I was also thinking about do something like your doing a "meet and greet",but you already know what your doing anways.......but e-mail so more info or post it.... ill be out there for like 3 days just taken the days just to chili and the fun befor the show,but like said post or email whatever.......... thanks


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

well if you all want, we can bump this up about an hour to help out with the traffic to the convention center...whaddya think? Let me know so i can change it on the other forums.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

???????????????????????????????????


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dang,
I'm not going to be in town. I guess that its a consolation since the Canadian Stop on the F1 tour is that weekend. So all the big guns in the european automotive world will be here.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, here's another thread on SR20DEforum: http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41305

the time is posted near the end.

IF YOU WANT TO MEET UP WITH ME IN TAMPA, *SPEAK UP*. WE WILL DECIDE ON A LOCATION TO MEET UP AND WE WILL DRIVE UP TO ORLANDO IN A GROUP.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

damn, you beat me to it.

anyways, i am up for doing a tampa meet up as long as it doesn't change up at the last minute like last year. i was waiting at the bush gardens and no one showed up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I didn't know there was one last year. Anyway, I'm thinking somewhere near the 275/I-4 hellhole. Maybe somewhere on N. Dale Mabry, right near 275.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I didn't know there was one last year. Anyway, I'm thinking somewhere near the 275/I-4 hellhole. Maybe somewhere on N. Dale Mabry, right near 275. *


 that's cool. i can get over there pretty quickly if i take the cross-town over from where i live in brandon. 

Maybe meet up in that Best Buy parking lot right there on dale mabry next to i-275??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That sounds fine.

For all people in the Tampa area we will meet at:
Best Buy
1725 N. Dale Mabry
Tampa, FL 33607

not sure on the time yet. I will assume we will leave about 1 1/2 hours before the meet starts at the Bass Pro Shop.

if you have any questions, call my cell @ 727 512-2783.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Tickets are forsale online:  Buy tickets here


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

cricket_pimp69 said:


> *damn, you beat me to it.
> 
> anyways, i am up for doing a tampa meet up as long as it doesn't change up at the last minute like last year. i was waiting at the bush gardens and no one showed up. *


"i can get over there pretty quickly if i take the cross-town over from where i live in brandon. "

dude cricket.. I live in brandon too man we should meet up for darn sakes anyways. I don't remember you tellin me you lived in brandon last year. AND WE WERE AT BURGERKING!!!!!!
only one to show up was mkeelin and his family we waited extra time and left late man!!! did you show up to the burgerking by bush gardens?

anyways I am trying to get the time off of work for HIN and if I get it we should ride from brandon to meet 97GA together and hump the rest of the leg as a group. I'll KIT and let you know if I can do this thing ASAP.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *"i can get over there pretty quickly if i take the cross-town over from where i live in brandon. "
> 
> dude cricket.. I live in brandon too man we should meet up for darn sakes anyways. I don't remember you tellin me you lived in brandon last year. AND WE WERE AT BURGERKING!!!!!!
> only one to show up was mkeelin and his family we waited extra time and left late man!!! did you show up to the burgerking by bush gardens?
> ...


haha, i went to by the bush gardens lot and i passed the bk, i was probably looking for a bunch of nissans instead of one or two and didnt pay attention. Actually last year i was in the middle of moving to brandon from south tampa area so i really didn't have a home  
That works for me if you want to meet up in brandon, i live in the yellow apartments (Lake Lucerne) behind the sports authority/lowes. If you are close to that, we can meet in the lot in front of the sports authority or something close like that. Then head over to meet 97GA like you said.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I applied for the vacation day and am waiting for an answer in the next day or two


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what time does the meet at the Pro Shop start?

if it starts at 1:00, Tampa people will meet @ best buy @ 11AM and cruise out @ 11:30.

if it starts at 2:00, Tampa people, bump it to 12 and 12:30


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

we're making it 1:00pm start time because of the VERY bad traffic experienced last year.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok then, Tampa people will meet up at Best Buy @ *11:00AM* and we will be leaving for the Bass Pro Shop at *11:30A*.

Cricket: what's the address or the Bass Pro shop. I know I'll easily be able to find it when I get near, but I would like a street number b/c I-Drive is a big street and I will be coming from the opposite direction that I came last year.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

5156 International Dr.
Orlando, FL 32819

Here's a link:

 Quick Map  I'll actually post the map when i get home tonight i have it embedded on my website i just have to find it 

I'm one of the tampa people meeting you up 1997GA. We'll be looking for that Kirkman rd. exit when we get up there.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here's the basic map for anyone who does not know where it is at.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Is that on a saturday?(sorry, I don't have a calendar)If so, I would like to join up with the other Tampa Bay people and drive my ugly ass B14 there so I can see some other cars for ideas! I don't know anything about this event and am wondering exactly what it is.Is is a show,cruise,swap meet or some combination of the above?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yes, it's on a Saturday. I'll see you at Best Buy. Pretty much if you're meeting up in Tampa with us, it's just a small meet up so we can cruise up to Orlando. In Orlando, we will meet up with everyone else, and have a 2-3 hour Nissan meet. After that, we will go down to HIN and check out that show.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like fun!(although I'm a little embarassed to drive my stock car there!)


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I just checked and I was NOT approved for vacation day for HIN. I can't believe this shit man. I started this get together last year and this year I can't even fucking attend. I will be there in spirit you can believe my brotha's. enjoy that shit for me.

complete rant session here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25425


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

*I read your rant session and i know your pain...trust me...i feel it everyday anymore.*


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Sounds like fun!(although I'm a little embarassed to drive my stock car there!) *


 ahh don't worry bout it. I was stock during the first sentra meet that i ever attended. It's good to go to get ideas from people on what directions to go with the vehicle. These meets are where i decided to go performance to begin with.


----------



## sprayin200sx (Dec 3, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> BTW, what is the actual address of the Bass Pro Shop? I will prolly find it easily once I get on I-drive, but this is a big road and I'd like a number. *


when ur coming from tampa hit the international exit...go east on international basically head the opposite direction of HIN u will pass a street called kirkman and about 1.5 mile down the road u will see out door world on the right big store with a guy and bass on the picture...that is it...it is pretty easy when u see wet n wild on the right ur headin the rite way...

Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World
5156 International Dr.
Orlando, FL 32819
407-563-5200


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thanks, we plan to take the Kirkman exit off of I-4 and take a left onto I-drive.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh, Cricket, I talked to a guy yesterday about meeting our group for the drive. He's in lakeland so instead of meeting us in tampa, he's gonna join us at around exit 32 on I-4. I'll give him a call when we get around the area, and he'll either catch up to us or whatever. Just keep your eyes peeled for a black 200sx w/ black wheels.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Oh, Cricket, I talked to a guy yesterday about meeting our group for the drive. He's in lakeland so instead of meeting us in tampa, he's gonna join us at around exit 32 on I-4. I'll give him a call when we get around the area, and he'll either catch up to us or whatever. Just keep your eyes peeled for a black 200sx w/ black wheels. *


 Hey no problem, or if you want for us to stop there too and wait for him, i don't think anyone will have a problem with it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Ya, it'll be fine, just keep an eye out so he sees us. he'll be waiting at a nearby McDonalds around 11:50 and we should pass by at around 12:00-12:15. I'm gonna Give him a call around exit (or mile) 28-29.

I just purchased my ticket online. I think today is the last day you can get thm online.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I probably won't make it to the meet,I can't get up early enough.


----------

